# Как выйти на работу. Посвящается всем "сидячим"



## ElenaH (15 Апр 2014)

Всем здравствуйте!
Решила создать отдельную тему, т.к. не могу понять, как возобновить работу при грыже и ее консервативном лечении.

После операции врачи говорят определенно: 2-4 месяца не сидеть. А при консервативном лечении - разброд. "Чувствуешь себя лучше? Не болит? Ну попробуй выйти... Закрываем больничный!". И нигде не найти точного ответа на вопрос. 
Неужели все так индивидуально? И зависит только от "есть боль/нет боли", "есть онемения и т.д/нет". 

Я столкнулась с этим сама. 3 недели на больничном, консервативное лечение + лфк (дома) + физио + корсет 4 ч/день + небольшие прогулки. Чувствовала себя хорошо в конце прошлой недели, не болело нигде, остался перекос влево, но терпимый! Согласилась выписаться. 

Вышла на работу вчера и как будто все насмарку. Уже после 4х часов сидения поясница начала очень сильно болеть. Сегодня болит прямо с утра, еще хуже. Видимо, завтра поеду опять за больничным... А ведь в воскресенье боли не было вообще. 

Форумчане, а как вы лечились? На какое время брали больничный? Поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста. Думаю, сидячая работа сейчас почти у всех...


----------



## FlyLady (15 Апр 2014)

ElenaH написал(а):


> после 4х часов сидения


 Совсем без перерывов (походить, полежать) что ли? 
Так и у здорового все заболит. имхо.


----------



## ElenaH (15 Апр 2014)

Нет, конечно )
Я имела в виду 4 часа сидячей работы. Перерывы делаю каждый час: хожу, разминаюсь. Но лежать негде


----------



## doc (15 Апр 2014)

ElenaH написал(а):


> сидячая работа сейчас почти у всех...


Именно поэтому столько грыж и столько боли...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (16 Апр 2014)

ElenaH написал(а):


> "Чувствуешь себя лучше? Не болит? Ну попробуй выйти...


Для многих людей работа является хорошим стимулом и неплохим методом реабилитации. Сидеть нужно правильно, соблюдая осанку, на правильном стуле и перед правильно организованным рабочим местом. Тогда все это:


doc написал(а):


> ElenaH сказал(а):
> ↑
> сидячая работа сейчас почти у всех...Нажмите, чтобы раскрыть...
> Именно поэтому столько грыж и столько боли...


будет реже...


----------



## ElenaH (16 Апр 2014)

Согласна, что работа - хороший стимул. И не только из-за денег. Вернуться к прежней жизни (а работа ее часть) очень хочется. Но вот в моем случае пока не вышло. Сильная боль в пояснице, возобновившаяся после длительного сидения, опять разбила все планы. И работать практически невозможно. Знать бы еще на 100%, что сейчас перетерплю боль, и это не спровоцирует ухудшений посерьезнее. 

_Поэтому и интересует ответ на вопрос: сколько нужно выждать, перед тем, как возобновлять работу, если она сидячая? И если сидячка приводит опять к боли?_

Если посетители сайта поделятся личным опытом в этом конкретном вопросе, буду рада. 
Столько историй тут. В том числе, выздоровления! Но по срокам мне непонятно. 
2-3 месяца для прооперированных (им хотя бы говорят точно), а тем, кто лечится консервативно? 

_И еще: если принимать обезбаливающее + посетить мануального терапевта, это значит, что можно вернуться к работе быстрее? Или все-таки есть срок, когда "ни-ни"? _


----------



## футболист. (16 Апр 2014)

*ElenaH*, 
Привет.Мне видется два варианта.
1)устроить стоячее раб.место поднять комп итд.
2)Купить коленный стул.


----------



## Владимир65 (16 Апр 2014)

Я  стоя возле компа уже 8 месяцев.  Время от времени сажусь


----------



## La murr (17 Апр 2014)

ElenaH написал(а):


> Если посетители сайта поделятся личным опытом в этом конкретном вопросе, буду рада.


Вот в этой теме информация от *Bravo* о кафедре для работы за компьютером - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11105/
Вот тема о стульях - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/714/
Ещё интересное - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20476/


----------



## ElenaH (17 Апр 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Вот в этой теме информация от *Bravo* о кафедре для работы за компьютером - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11105/
> Вот тема о стульях - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/714/
> Ещё интересное - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20476/



Спасибо за полезные ссылки, *La murr!*
Сколько я еще не знаю, оказывается! О специальных стульях и подушках даже не подозревала. 
Прошлась по всем ссылкам. 
_Стоя за кафедрой _- да, тоже идея! Только я пока и стоя устаю очень Поясница отваливается прямо, если долго стою.  
_Стулья - _надо думать и выбирать! Пока информации много. Но я ж образованный человек все-таки, думаю, осилю и подберу под себя. 
_Про подушки _- пока читала, поняла, что еще и для сна мне подушка нужна (между коленей), т.к. ноги перекашиваются во время сна,а на спине я вообще спать не умею! 

*La murr!, *как думаете, подойдет обычная маленькая подушка полуплуплоская? Положить между коленей и привязать...  

И тогда нашли вы подушку для сидения все-таки? Или что-то еще придумали?



футболист. написал(а):


> *ElenaH*,
> Привет.Мне видется два варианта.
> 1)устроить стоячее раб.место поднять комп итд.
> 2)Купить коленный стул.



Спасибо, футболист!
Пошла по первой ссылке "коленный стул" (не знала про такой). Там еще и стул седло есть даже. Прикольно ) Наездница буду )) 
Вы сами пробовали коленный стул? Как оно? Привыкать долго?



Владимир65 написал(а):


> Я  стоя возле компа уже 8 месяцев.  Время от времени сажусь


Спасибо, Владимир!
Стоя когда получилось начать работать, в какой срок после обострения? 
Ну и как бы спросить... Не очень стремно, коллеги не шарахались? ) У меня просто место посреди оупенсейса. Пугало посреди огорода получится немного )) Ну или телевышка, буду принимать лучики удивления


----------



## Дарья П. (17 Апр 2014)

Привет, Елена! А у меня наоборот: сидеть могу долго даже без корсета, с подушкой под спину, а вот стоять не могу вообще, сразу мышцы в спине "каменеют" и ноет поясница. Если приходится стоять, то подпираю стенку, рука под спину, или топчусь на месте )) 
С больничным похожая история, отлежалась пару недель, на 4 дня вышла, и потом снова почти на месяц свалилась. Я фотограф в музее, работа и сидячая, и "прыгучая" и с утяжелением, и неудобные позы. По моим наблюдениям именно долгая работа в неудобной позе привела к такому результату как грыжа... в большей степени.


----------



## ElenaH (17 Апр 2014)

Привет, Дарья!
Понимааааю! Да, работа сначала заставляет в этих неудобных позах работать по 8 часов, а потом не можешь вернуться к работе, т.к. не можешь больше в этих позах... Накаламбурила, но все поняли, думаю ))
А как вы сейчас?


----------



## La murr (17 Апр 2014)

ElenaH написал(а):


> ...для сна мне подушка нужна (между коленей), т.к. ноги перекашиваются во время сна,а на спине я вообще спать не умею!


Елена, совершенно верно - небольшая плоская подушечка вполне подходит для того, чтобы зажать её между коленями и не допустить перекос. Я сама страдала от болей, усиливающихся в положении на боку.
У меня палочкой - выручалочкой была подушка-"косточка". Ну, иногда просто диванная небольшая подушечка.
А для сидения я выбрала себе вот такую -


----------



## doc (17 Апр 2014)

Иметь несколько подушек для удобного сна очень правильное решение!


----------



## Дарья П. (18 Апр 2014)

ElenaH написал(а):


> Привет, Дарья!
> Понимааааю! Да, работа сначала заставляет в этих неудобных позах работать по 8 часов, а потом не можешь вернуться к работе, т.к. не можешь больше в этих позах... Накаламбурила, но все поняли, думаю ))
> А как вы сейчас?




Вот-вот, тут правильно врачи говорят: менять поведение, не возвращаться к тому, что стало причиной проблем со спиной. И форумчане некоторые с этим вполне справляются. У меня же не особо выходит, нагрузки те же. К концу дня я уже совсем "не первой свежести"... Спасает корсет!!!, пластырь с обезболивающим, лфк, по рукой миорелаксирующие таблетки,днем иногда прилечь удается. Но мне, все же свезло, сидеть-то могу, и ходить-бродить люблю. Если б с этим были проблемы, то прощай любимая работа и тогда, честно, не знаю как все сложилось бы....А вместо удобной подушки на ноги ложится кот


----------



## ElenaH (18 Апр 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Иметь несколько подушек для удобного сна очень правильное решение!


У меня пока только ортопедическая для головы. Но, конечно, когда я ее купила, поняла, что это чуть ли не самая моя удачная покупка в жизни )) Не считая, конечно, полшкафа платьев ) Поэтому да, думаю, надо обзавестись подушечками.


----------



## ElenaH (18 Апр 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Елена, совершенно верно - небольшая плоская подушечка вполне подходит для того, чтобы зажать её между коленями и не допустить перекос. Я сама страдала от болей, усиливающихся в положении на боку.
> У меня палочкой - выручалочкой была подушка-"косточка". Ну, иногда просто диванная небольшая подушечка.
> А для сидения я выбрала себе вот такую -
> Посмотреть вложение 48781


Она забавно выглядит  Но понятно, чего только не сделаешь для здоровья ) Я и на такой сидеть буду, если поможет!


Дарья П. написал(а):


> Вот-вот, тут правильно врачи говорят: менять поведение, не возвращаться к тому, что стало причиной проблем со спиной.


Хых. Мне только увольняться тогда ) 


Дарья П. написал(а):


> А вместо удобной подушки на ноги ложится кот



Кот - вообще спасение )) И радость, и типа лечение ) У меня, правда, пока нет. Ну мне ж и не поможет сидеть ) Сидеть на котэ нельзя ))


Дарья П. написал(а):


> Спасает корсет!!!, пластырь с обезболивающим, лфк, по рукой миорелаксирующие таблетки,днем иногда прилечь удается. Но мне, все же свезло, сидеть-то могу, и ходить-бродить люблю.


Я рада, что вы нашли выход из положения! Искренне! Ну и старания в виде небросания работы и занятий лфк, думаю, окупятся!  
А я теперь рассматриваю всерьез стулья и подушки. Если что-то из этого поможет мне высидеть, конечно, это все изменит!


----------



## FlyLady (18 Апр 2014)

ElenaH написал(а):


> Пугало посреди огорода получится немного





ElenaH написал(а):


> полшкафа платьев )


и то, и другое одновременно невозможно!!!
*ElenaH*, где-то Вы нас обманываете 



ElenaH написал(а):


> Но по срокам мне непонятно... 2-3 месяца для прооперированных (*им хотя бы говорят точно*)


 да, ладно! 
сказать-то можно всё, что угодно))) по факту, часто бывает по-другому 




Дарья П. написал(а):


> тут правильно врачи говорят: менять поведение, не возвращаться к тому, что стало причиной проблем со спиной.





ElenaH написал(а):


> Хых. Мне только увольняться тогда )


как вариант, да)
ну или
1) постоянно (периодически)  болеть;
2) менять приоритеты: или жизненные вообще или, для начала, в  распределении/использовании своего времени.
Выбор за Вами


----------



## ElenaH (18 Апр 2014)

FlyLady написал(а):


> как вариант, да)
> ну или
> 1) постоянно (периодически) болеть;
> 2) менять приоритеты: или жизненные вообще или, для начала, в распределении/использовании своего времени.
> Выбор за Вами



FlyLady, а какой вы сами вариант выбрали, если не секрет? 

Имхо, постоянно (периодически) болеть могут те, кому работа не в радость. Уволиться - те, кому денег и без работы хватает. Если это не временный вариант, конечно. А сменить приоритеты - все же понимают, на словах-то просто, а тут неподготовленному человеку (в смысле, работал, жил, бац болезнь, и все типа менять надо) за месяц приоритеты не сменить. 
Здесь (в теме) я задаюсь вместе с вами вопросом, как вернуться к работе, а не слинять с нее. Для меня этот вопрос довольно серьезный и очень насущный.


----------



## FlyLady (18 Апр 2014)

ElenaH написал(а):


> за месяц приоритеты не сменить.


при чем здесь месяц? Вам еще жить и жить.



ElenaH написал(а):


> как вернуться к работе, а не слинять с нее. Для меня этот вопрос довольно серьезный и очень насущный.


Если успешно решите его, ничего не меня в своем образе жизни,
буду искренне за Вас рада!
Не забудьте поделиться  потом с другими вариантом успешного решения 

уже после операции попадались мне пара человек, которые рассказывали, что, мол, прооперировали свои грыжи  сто лет назад и сейчас  почти уже и не вспоминают про проблемы со спиной. Один - таксист, другой - зав.поликлиникой что ли. Не думаю, что они как-то уж и особенно занимались собой потом ))) Один - из-за руля не вылазит, другая - из кресла)
 так что бывает всякое))

Еще какие-то страшные вещи про то, что им сделали рассказывалии)) мол, технологии с тех пор ушли дааалеко вперед)) Это они меня так успокаивали, что и у меня все хорошо тоже будет)


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (22 Апр 2014)

Даааа! Хохотно читать,когда есть опыт консервативного и оперативного лечений.


----------



## ElenaH (23 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Даааа! Хохотно читать,когда есть опыт консервативного и оперативного лечений.


Леонид, не поняла Вашего ответа, извините )


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (23 Апр 2014)

Да с юмором у Вас всё отлично! Мне нравится! А на позитиве и ,, выезжать,из проблем легче.


----------



## ElenaH (24 Апр 2014)

Спасибо! Да, юмор помогает иногда )


----------

